# Would you actively sway?



## george83

Just being curious following on from a previous thread, if you were to try again would you actively sway for your preferred gender? I dont think I would as i cant imagine the sadness at not achieving it. Just out of curiosity what would you do?


----------



## donnarobinson

I dont think I would because as you said if I actively swayed and still had a boy I think it would hurt more . 
I was on about this to my partner the other day. At the end of the day you get what you get dont you. 
I really really want a girl and understand why people try and sway but I dont think I would . Im
Waiting on my periods returning after a depo shot & im stil in two minds whether to have another its killing me trying to decide . But if we were to fall pregnant it would just be chance not because Ive swayed. X


----------



## Eleanor ace

I gently swayed (not sure how to term it) in that I lost weight/cut my calorie intake and timed sex with LO's number 2&3 (to try and increase the odds of conceiving a girl). I didn't want to go further into it than that because I felt like a) it probably wouldn't make much difference and b) if it didn't "work" I thought I'd feel like I'd really tried not to have a boy and would have felt bad, if that makes sense. 
Doing a gentle sway made me feel like I had some closure on not having a girl if that happened, like I'd done extra to help my chances so having boys was meant to be.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Oh and that doesn't actually answer your question :dohh: But if I was planning to ttc again and had a gender preference I would do the same.


----------



## jtink28

I'm not having more babies (2 is our max - my boys are wild men and I'm 38!), but if I was going to have more, I'd probably gently sway but nothing crazy. I honestly think it's a 50/50 chance, really. I know some people who swayed and swayed, and ended up with the same gender (4 boys for one friend). I have a friend with 3 girls who desperately wanted a boy and they swayed very hard for a boy and had their 4th girl. So honestly, I think really, you'll get what the universe really wants you to have, and what you're really meant to have. I would have loved a little girl, and still think about it sometimes, but now I'm just lavishing my attention on my sweet 9 week old niece, and for any future nieces/nephews that come along. I was just meant to be a boy mama. :)


----------



## Buttercupbabi

I did try and sway as you prob saw my post because I would love a little girl but at the same time I just wanted a 3rd baby and I would be happy with a boy! I told myself I can only go and have baby #3 if its for a baby and not a specific gender... 

Didn't hurt to try but to be honest, I think I totally failed. Didn't really do much swaying apart from having sx 2 days before positive opk and that was by luck as i've always been irregular and didn't know when I was going to ovulate. I even DTD on ovulation day xx


----------

